# Gemmy Halloween Lightshow Timer



## Malcore (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello I have a few questions about the Gemmy Halloween Lightshow Timer
1) Can I use the Christmas version (because it allows you to use a ipod/mp3 and if anyones were to get the christmas version if its cheaper than the halloween one that would be great)

2) Can I use my own speakers or do I have to use the one that comes with the unit, and how loud are the ones that come with the unit.

3) Because the unit only comes with 6 plugs if I wanted to hook up 2-3 lights to a power strip then plug the power strip into the unit will those 2-3 lights fire at the same time?

thanks, malcore


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I only have the Christmas version (which was around $70 bucks at Home Depot - not sure why the Halloween version is almost twice as much, it really is the same thing but with Halloween songs instead of Christmas songs). But yeah, I used mine last Halloween indoors wired to some pumpkins. Worked great with my ipod and the volume level was way more than sufficient. 

I know the instructions say to only use their speakers but I can't imagine it NOT working with anything else. If you really want to use a different speaker source then you could always get a Y adapter and split the audio out of your MP3 feeding one end into the Gemmy Lightshow and the other into an amp or something. Although the signal does degrade a little when you do that. You might not notice it on the audio side but it might impact the performance of the Gemmy box.

As for using power strips? Worked fine for me during Christmas outdoors in 2008 and 2009.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

These light shows are just the holiday version of a light organ. They work the same way n


----------



## Malcore (Aug 9, 2010)

terrormaster- when you plugged in lights into the power strips and into the gemmy box did they all fire at the same time ?


----------



## Malcore (Aug 9, 2010)

was looking at the target website and saw the gemmy halloween light show but target it calls it black light show???
http://www.target.com/Black-Light-S...m_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks to be one and the same. And yes, the entire strip fires at the same time. However, the each of the six outlets on the box fire and different times.


----------



## Malcore (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah I figured they would fire at the same time and if I wanted to get another box (six more plugs) how would I hook it up to the main box?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I used mine for a lightning controller. It worked very well for that. you will find that if you use the MP3 jack it really just flashes the different lights.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

FYI: Do NOT buy the one that Spirit Halloween sells, it's over priced. Save yourself about $50 bucks and pick it up at Target this year. Was at Target this evening and saw they had the exact same Gemmy Halloween Light Show for $79.99 where Spirit wants $129.99 for it. The only difference is the packaging.

Target: http://www.target.com/Black-Light-S...m_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1

Spirit Halloween: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/holiday-lightshow-with-timer/

-TM


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw that in Target yesterday.

So, will this just trigger different lights based on whatever music is playing? Is it kinda random?
Any chance there is a video?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the Christmas version of it and just connect an MP3 player for Halloween. Its essentially a color organ with each of the six channels responding to a different frequency range. The box has three outlets on each side. I haven't done any experimentation with it so I don't know if there's any correspondence between left and right audio channels.

I do know it worked out nicely with the six lighted pumpkins I have last year.

I'll put this on my to-do list after my fog machine testing this weekend.


----------



## HearseKing (Sep 13, 2010)

I just scored the christmas Gemmy at goodwill. $25 big ones. Only thing i had to splice the cord for the other outlet box. Seams to work ok with my mp3 player. although when linked my gouls all freak out at same time instead of random. Maybe why they got rid of it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(giggle) He said "Color organ"..tee hee hee..


----------



## halloweenlurker (Oct 18, 2014)

I know this is old, but if you use audacity and change the songs to mono, it makes the lights respond better.

You open audacity, add the song and then go to drop down and change it to mono and then save it. Makes a world of difference in how it sounds and how the lights respond


----------

